# Errori nel log di xorg

## lsegalla

Stavo controllando il mio log di XORG per capire se devo sistemare qualcosa, e ho rilevato quanto segue (problemi di config. di hal?)

```

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sony Vaio Keys

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

```

Poi ho trovato anche questo, non so se ci sia qualcosa da sistemare o ci sia anche qui qualcosa di problematico:

```
user8-gentoo log # less Xorg.1.log|grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Option "UseEvents" is not used

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

```

Se avete qualche consiglio per me, così mi metto a lavorare per ottimizzare il tutto mi ci metto volentieri...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## table

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".
> ...

 

questi sono messaggi chiari:

- /usr/share/fonts/misc/ non esiste e nemmeno /usr/share/fonts/TTF e /usr/share/fonts/OTF (questi ultimi 2 puoi commentarli nel tuo xorg.conf)

----------

## lsegalla

 *table wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".
> ...

 

chiedo scusa, c'ero già arrivato anche, eheh

piuttosto: è un problema se li tiro via o li commento?

----------

## table

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> piuttosto: è un problema se li tiro via o li commento?

 

no, visto che non li trova   :Laughing: 

----------

## lsegalla

cmq xorg.conf non ha quelle righe lì da togliere, saran da qualche altra parte

-- EDIT --

ho fatto una bastardata, ho preso le directory della partizione che ho con sabayon e le ho copiate dentro e ora il problema di quei fonts lì l'ho bypassato, mi resta tutto il resto da sistemare comunque...

----------

